# intense training



## marlon (Mar 6, 2007)

Recently in the george pesare thread i read some discussion on contact and intense training.  What do you think of intense training these days in the Chow related arts?  Is it happening should there be more or less?  How do you define intensity?  Should it be in class for all, black belt only only with private training partners?  how much is needed to be as good if not better than the 'greats' we all look up to?

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Jdokan (Mar 6, 2007)

Tough call...If you are training to make money (running a commercial school) I think you can run into some issues...I don't believe that most people want to get bumps & bruises on a continual basis.  Most are professional people that don't see these badges of training as a good thing...Explaining at a business meeting why they all bruised up...
On the other hand for those that are training for training purposes I think contact is a great thing...Personally I have the luck of working out with 2 other guys that have similar feelings...make it as real as possible without having to spend too much time recooperating....That's what I guage my workouts by....if it takes a week to heal that might be to much (muscle strains I mean) bone bruising is always a tough thing to figure out....At last nights workout ironically one of the guys was elated when he was "lit up" by a certain strike that gave him appreciation for the efficiency of the technique....we laughed at that making point how odd it would be if somebody overheard the comment: "WOW! That strike hurt like hell" "That just lit up the nerve it arm"....Guess that makes us sort of masochistic...
peace!
Jeff,


----------



## marlon (Mar 6, 2007)

kyokushin trains full contact...everyone regularly has bruises and frequently enough broken ribs.  Most kyokushin dojo's i know are making good money
marlon


----------



## cubankenpo (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi bro
u have to see the way u train , when u train thinking in reality , or thinking in street fighting , the results are better, u cant train 50 or 60 per cent, u have to do it 100 per cent, it doesnt matter the style , u and your sparring partner have to do it complete
joe


----------



## LawDog (Mar 6, 2007)

Intense Training - Old School.

Classes - two - three hours in length, two - four days a week,
Basics - 30 - 40% of the class time,
Live drills with partner during 50% of the classes,
Sparring - every class,
Impact training - for body, arms & legs,
Weight training,
Bag work, heavy & light bags - every week,
Students & instructors are self motivated,
Students & instructors motivate each other,
Discipline - for both students & instructors,
No water type breaks during class time,
Class time is not used to socializing, this happens before & after class,
Family type school, close bonding between students & Instructors.

Sparring
Half hour sessions,
2 - 3 minute continuous matches,
Light to medium contact - at minimun,
Instructor corrects students while match is still going on,
No attitudes, high five/shake hands after each match,

Instructor Staff
Can or were able to do everything themselves,
Friendly and well focused all of the time,
No "it's all about me" attitude, it's all about the student,
Will do what they can to help the student while at the school and outside of the school.
:whip1:


----------

